# Sill (Heringshappen), wie selbst machen?



## smxllslxkxfxsh (4. Mai 2006)

Moin und Petri!

Weiss jemand wie man die leckeren Heringshappen aus Schweden selbst herstellen kann?
Ich esse tierisch gerne den Tomaten-Sill von Larsen (wer's kennt). Für ein Rezept dass in die Richtung geht wär ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Acipenser (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Sill (Heringshappen), wie selbst machen?*

Moin smellslikefish,

ich habe es dieses Jahr auch versucht, allerdings das Glas nach einem kurzen Probieren komplett entsorgt. Schade drum.

Bratheringe etc kannst Du nach dem Rezept von Thomas einlegen: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76120

Mit Bratheringen hatte ich noch nie Probleme: Sud vorbereiten, Fisch braten, in Gläser füllen, heißen Sud drüber, Deckel zu und fertig ist die Dauerkonserve.

Falls Du noch fündig wird mit einem schwedischen Sill-Rezept bitte posten. Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Sill (Heringshappen), wie selbst machen?*

Gude Heringsfreunde,

habe diese Rezepte aber leider nur als doc. Datei.

Schickt mir einfach euere Mail-Adresse und ihr bekommt sie! #h


----------



## mot67 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Sill (Heringshappen), wie selbst machen?*

moin, 
ich kann dir ein rezept für schwedenhappen anbieten, die sind recht einfach zu machen und gehen etwas in die geschmacksrichtung:

heringsfilets einsalzen und ordentlich wasser ziehen lassen, damit sie fester werden.

einen sud aus rotwein, rotweinessig, einem schuss portwein, salz, zucker, senfkörner, lorbeerblättern, pfefferkörnern und zwiebeln ansetzen und aufkochen. der sud sollte recht kräftig und süsslich-sauer schmecken, mit dem salz etwas vorsichtig sein.

die filets abspülen und in gabelgerechte happen schneiden, in ein passendes gefäss geben und mit dem warmen sud übergiessen und verschliessen.

nun ein paar tage ziehen lassen und guten appetit


----------



## Acipenser (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Sill (Heringshappen), wie selbst machen?*

Mojn,

zuerst mal herzlichen Dank an Zanderfänger für die doc Datei mit den Rezepten.

Und Dir mot67 natürlich auch für obiges Rezept. Scheint so, dass die Basis immer Salzheringe sind. Ich denke mal, ich verabschiede mich von dem Gedanken der Dauerkonserve wie bei den Bratheringen und arbeite zukünftig mit Salzheringen.

Mir läuft schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen

Mahlzeit


----------

